# Ice cubes. . .



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

What a couple of cuties!


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

In the summer, I use ice cube trays and freeze canned chicken broth. The salt free variety. They love it.

Cute pictures! I love their expressions on the top of the stairs pic. So cute!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Brooks is the same way about ice---runs for the kitchen if he hears anyone getting some.
What sweet faces looking down from the top of the stairs.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Jules is loving his ice cubes during this teething stage! I already tried the frozen wash cloth - he ends up dumping it in the toilet!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Awwwww....what cuties!

My Jester used to love ice cubes but can't give them to him anymore...for some reason they make him throw up..uuuggghh!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Angel_Kody said:


> Awwwww....what cuties!
> 
> My Jester used to love ice cubes but can't give them to him anymore...for some reason they make him throw up..uuuggghh!


Oh sorry to hear that Cindy. Brinkley loves them and cant get enough when she is hot. Barney on the other hand?? Thinks its something to kick around on the floor. LOL!!! Nothing is funnier to see his face when it disappears as a drop of water on the floor. LOL!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Mine love ice.. and go running as well ...if they happen to be outside and come in and see you have it in your glass they run over sit and bark....


----------



## krbshappy71 (Dec 30, 2005)

We have an ice dispenser on the fridge and all four dogs come running when they hear it. They line right up for their "treat", too cute. I'll have to get a pic. Cheap treat, that's for sure!


----------



## psybass (May 1, 2007)

G-Dog loves ice cubes. He's actually having one right now.


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

I got the idea of feeding ice cubes to Cara from this forum and does she love them. Someone also suggested freezing a giant block of ice in a cardboard milk container. She was absolutely in heaven!

Helaine


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Beau comes running for a ice cube as soon as I press the button. He just stares at me until I give him one. Then he takes it and puts it between his paws and bits pieces off until it is gone. But if it touches the ground before he gets it, he turns his nose up. A ice cube conniseaur.


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

Putz loves ice too!! We are always digging in our ice tea to give him extras. He sees us with the ice tea and gives a big ROO ROO to get some. When he hears the ice maker he comes RUNNING!!!

LOVE that pic at the top of the stairs - that is just too cute!!!


----------



## Dilly70 (Oct 9, 2006)

Charley LOVES ice! If we get ice from the dispenser for us (which is rare!), he comes running--so of course, I give him some!!


----------



## NancyLu (Jul 28, 2006)

Summer Lynn absolutely loves ice cubes!! It is one of the things she can do while just laying on the rug trying to recuperate from surgery. Sometimes she gets a tad feisty by throwing it into the air with her head, I just laugh and give it back. I should try the block of ice idea, cause those cubes don't last very long....


----------



## timm (Jan 7, 2007)

our katie lovvvved ice cubes i'd give them to her all the time, when she was a tiny pup i'd put some of her small treats in a shotglass with a bit of water and she would work on for so long it was really cute, which reminds me i have a video of this i have to put on you tube


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Ozzy loves ice cubes too. He thinks they're great treats. He's often sitting next to me when I put my glass up to the fridge door waitng to see if he can do a trick for an ice cube treat.

Love your pics! That pic at the top of the stairs is absolutely PRICELESS. They could talk me into anything at any time with those faces.


----------



## MissNikkisMom (Apr 10, 2007)

Look at those faces! How adorable.

Miss N just plays with the darn things. Bats them about in her bowl or under a piece of furniture.

You boys are so sweet.

Julie


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

They're so cute! 

My dogs LOVE ice cubes. Whenever someone is near the fridge they come trotting over wanting ice (which does get annoying sometimes  and then Dusty takes the ice cube and goes into the living room and lays on his rug to eat it.


----------



## Patsy's Parents (Aug 8, 2007)

Patsy LOVES icecubes. We put them in her water when we come in from our walks, and she sits and puts the water bowl between her paws and grabs one after another. She knows the sound the refrigerator makes when it is dispensing one, too.


----------

